# GHRP-6 and Fragment 176-191



## vent_noir (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys im confused on what the difference is between the two of these peptides. It seems that both stimulate HG release and burn fat. But the Fragment 176-191 is much much cheaper. Any ideas?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 27, 2013)

Frag is the fragment of hgh that stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis.   Ghrp6 releases grehlin and the bodies own gh.   Frag would be best used solely for fat loss whereas ghrp6 would be better suited for bulking and an hgh alternative.


----------



## vent_noir (Dec 27, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Frag is the fragment of hgh that stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis.   Ghrp6 releases grehlin and the bodies own gh.   Frag would be best used solely for fat loss whereas ghrp6 would be better suited for bulking and an hgh alternative.



Perfect, thanks man!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2013)

Igf1r3 is a favorite of mine for low Carb fat loss too..but can be spendy but u gotta pay to play..
Ghrp6 made me eat whatever's in site.lol.


----------

